# Honda electric shift problem



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Was plowing over the weekend and quad got stuck in first gear. Was able to limp it home where I changed the battery out thinking the stocker had finally quit after 6 years. Still no dice. I get nothing from the shifter buttons at all and nothing on the dash. Any ideas on what it could be? I'm hoping its a sensor or something stupid like that.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

my buddy has a Honda rancher es, Was plowing the park and got stuck in 1st gear, always carry a crescent wrench with you, theres a square peg on left side of motor, its a manual gear shift, i used it to get his into 2nd so he can limp home a little bit faster, try rocking your atv back and forth, then see if it changes gears, If so, Its a bad shift angle sensor. I hear Honda sells a tool that will slide onto that peg and make a foot pedal shifter... Never been able to find one, but ive heard about one... Good luck


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks J. I have the wrench under the seat was able to shift the bike into neutral. I'm going to try and take the angle sensor off, clean it and re install and see if that's the problem.


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

My buddys still using his, until his new sensor comes in, he just has to rock it back and forth every once in a while when it dont wanna shift. They say its a pretty common problem with hondas


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hondaforeman.com is a great site. Tons of info on shift problems on there.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks I'm on there already and have a thread going. Pretty sure it's the angle sensor, hoping to hear back from the shop soon as to what it is.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Got it back on Wednesday. The angle sensor was bad as well as a loose wire in the electronic control module underneath the top headlight. Everything ok now, plow back on and now I'm ready to make money.


----------

